# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSTL] fmt formatDate

## Fr@ncky

Bonjour,

J'affiche une heure dans ma page jsp avec:



```
<fmt:formatDate value="${loginInfo.lastUseAppl.time}" pattern="dd.MM.yyyy hh:mm
```

a fonctionne sans problme, mais j'aimerais encore qu'il m'affiche l'heure sos le format 15:30 et non 03.30.

Merci

----------


## remika

HH au lieu de hh ?

----------


## Fr@ncky

Bon,

j'ai trouv la solution. C'est tout con...

il suffit d'utiliser HH:mm  la place de hh:mm

----------


## Fr@ncky

Merci remika !!

----------


## remika

t'as tout dans la javadoc de SimpleDateFormat  :;):

----------

